# Raygun vs Turbo Dream vs Riders Choice or Burton with Frostbite



## p-rizzle (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I need some good advice. I'm going to be getting a new board and want to know what you all think.

I am 6' and 180lbs. Been riding a K2 Illusion with K2 Cinch Bindings for a few years and have outgrown it. I need more control and more speed. I won't be hitting the park at all, so 100% freerider. I live in ohio and will mostly be on groomers with occasional to more than occasional icy conditions. I'm getting different opinions from every shop I go to. I would really appreciate all of yours. 

Choices so far:

k2 Raygun / Turbo Dream
Gnu Riders Choice (better base than Lib Tech TRS)
Gnu Carbon Credit
Burton V Rocker with Frostbite (possibly process or Custom)
Never Summer Premier F1 / Heritage

Thanks Fellas


----------



## p-rizzle (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey fellas. I'm even more confused now. Never Summer seems to be a pretty great company, and the Heritage series looks like it would work well. 

I guess I'm stuck on Magne Traction since I will be in a lot of hard pack / icy conditions. Should I spend the extra cash to get the riders choice or go for the K2


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I think the magna traction is pretty much BS. Keep your edges tuned well and you won't have a problem. Don't fall for it. Never Summer boards are awesome.. I love em and plan on picking one up next year.


----------



## ajh257 (Oct 19, 2010)

The ray-gun blows. thats all im sure about. Not much info on the turbo dream but i did hear good reviews on that.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Really? one of our shop guys was on it last year at the demo and said it was pretty decent? I guess its all personal opinion


----------



## ajh257 (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah.. idk, its pretty stiff. and i dont know, just not my type of board at all. i wouldnt really recommend it to anyone though i am a big fan of most K2 boards this year


----------



## Penguin1991 (Nov 16, 2010)

100% freeride go with a stiffer board. Heritage, Premier, look into the Lib T. Rice, gnu Altered Genetics if you really want MTX.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Raygun is stiff? It's a 349.99 entry to mid level all mountain freestyle board with rocker. Stiff is the Slayblade.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

HouseMuzik said:


> I think the magna traction is pretty much BS. Keep your edges tuned well and you won't have a problem. Don't fall for it. Never Summer boards are awesome.. I love em and plan on picking one up next year.


Actually MTX works really well, way better than VarioGrip. It's a noticeable difference, so you obviously haven't tried it. But hey, don't let facts stop you.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, a few things about comments here...

First, the Magnetraction deal... It's a love/hate relationship with that tech. Being an Ice Coast rider, magnetraction absolutely rocks for me. I love the tech on ice. However, there are situations where I found it to be a little too grippy. Not enough of a concern for me to forgo the benefits of magnetraction. Being able to mach down an icey steep without loss of control is a plus in my book.

Next issue, the Raygun comment... Stiff??? You must have been riding a size that was too big for you. The Raygun is an excellent board for the price and I highly recommend it to the all-mountain rider on a budget. However, it's not the greatest board on ice.

The Turbo Dream is the Raygun's big brother. It handles ice just fine and is very fast. I mean FAST! I took it to Tahoe with factory wax and it ripped. I'll admit that I was caught off guard with the speed of this thing. The one I demoed wasn't as fast, but that's expected because who knows if that board was ever waxed between demo days.

I won't lie though, Burton's frostbite edges work better in ice than the Turbo Dream. I also hear NS's Variogrip is excellent. It's hard to believe that anything works better than magnetraction on ice though.


----------



## p-rizzle (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey everyone.

Thanks for all of the advice. While I'd like to go with the Burton Process V Rocker with Frostbite, I don't like that I'd have to purchase new bindings just to ride it.

I think I am settled on the Gnu Riders Choice. I believe it is almost identical to the Lib Tech TRS, but has a sintered base instead of an extruded base. I really think the Magne-traction will work best for me here in Ohio.

Next thing I need to consider is board size. I was told I could get anywhere from 154.5 - 157.5 - 161.5. I'm leaning towards the 157.5 because I am 6' and 180lbs. Would the 154.5 make much sense?

Thanks,


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What size boots? If you are under 11.5, then the 157 is a better match. Otherwise you need to look at a wide model.


----------



## calculatedrisk (Dec 16, 2010)

p-rizzle said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice. While I'd like to go with the Burton Process V Rocker with Frostbite, I don't like that I'd have to purchase new bindings just to ride it.


I went with a Process V-R and needed new bindings, ended up getting $100 off the combo. Might want to ask around.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You don't really need new bindings for an ICS board. Just conversion plates.


----------



## calculatedrisk (Dec 16, 2010)

Leo said:


> You don't really need new bindings for an ICS board. Just conversion plates.


Which according to Burton are supposed to be free with board purchase.


----------



## p-rizzle (Dec 19, 2010)

Leo said:


> You don't really need new bindings for an ICS board. Just conversion plates.


Really? That would be great. From what I've read, the adapters only work for regular burton bindings. That would work out well if they, in fact, did work for my k2 2007 Cinch's. 

Speaking of the bindings, is there any real need for me to upgrade to something different? Would a Burton Process v rocker with burton EST bindings be any better than a Gnu Riders choice with my old bindings? Reason I ask is because it would cost the same to get the Burton with Bindings as it would to just get the Gnu. Or even if the adapter works for my K2's, would I really notice any benefit if I switched them out to Burton EST's?

Thanks again.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Generally speaking, people that don't like the ICS/EST system fall into two categories:

1) They don't trust the two bolt mounting system

2) They think there is no benefit and is strictly a proprietary invention by Burton to force people to buy their bindings too

Personally speaking, I rather like the ICS/EST combo. I haven't had any issues out of all the ones I demoed (about half of their 2011 lineup and several bindings). I can't really explain it, but the flex of the board feels smoother when you are using this combo. However, it is not enough to be the purchase reason for me. The biggest benefit in my eyes is the dampening. There is no plastic between your feet and the board which equals comfort and dampness. The ease of setup is also a plus, but in all honestly isn't much quicker. However, the stance options are infinite as you can dial it down to less than 1 degree rather than the traditional three degree increments. Same goes for stance width and positioning.

The only reason that I didn't get a Burton board this year is because my personal dislike towards their bindings. I just like other bindings much better for the price ie. Rome 390 Boss. And I just didn't feel like buying an ICS board if I knew I wasn't going to use EST bindings. The board I was considering just wasn't good enough for me to forgo the bosses for EST bindings.

Could be a different case for other people though. The Process is a good little board for the price. However, I honestly do feel like the Rider's Choice will be a better board for you especially in icey conditions.


----------



## p-rizzle (Dec 19, 2010)

Leo said:


> Generally speaking, people that don't like the ICS/EST system fall into two categories:
> 
> 1) They don't trust the two bolt mounting system
> 
> ...


I think the only thing holding me back from the Riders choice is I am worried it is too much board for my skill level. A girl at the board shop today, told me to get a park pickle even though I'll never be in the park. I'd like to eventually hit jumps along the trail, but that is about as freestyle as I'll get. I keep coming back to the riders choice which probably means it's the one for me. The reason I'm looking at the Riders Choice instead of TRS is the base. Should I be looking at the TRS instead?


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Actually MTX works really well, way better than VarioGrip. It's a noticeable difference, so you obviously haven't tried it. But hey, don't let facts stop you.


I guess. And yes, i haven't been on it. But it just seems like a good sharp edge on a regular board would be just as good. I do know they're a bitch to tune though


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

HouseMuzik said:


> I guess. And yes, i haven't been on it. But it just seems like a good sharp edge on a regular board would be just as good. I do know they're a bitch to tune though


Actually edge tuning isn't really any harder than any other board. You just need a shorter file/tool like the $10 OBJ/Dakine ones. Keep it up, you're on a roll.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> Generally speaking, people that don't like the ICS/EST system fall into two categories:
> 
> 1) They don't trust the two bolt mounting system
> 
> 2) They think there is no benefit and is strictly a proprietary invention by Burton to force people to buy their bindings too


Can I be in both categories? 

Note: I might not say "strictly," but the proprietary aspect is far too great a part of it for my taste.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

p-rizzle said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice. While I'd like to go with the Burton Process V Rocker with Frostbite, I don't like that I'd have to purchase new bindings just to ride it.
> 
> ...


Just bought a 157.5 Riders Choice and im 5'10'' 180 lbs and size 10 boots. I've been freeriding a fair amount and i really like to spend time in the park and found this size is perfect for me.


----------



## p-rizzle (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey fellas,

I finally made a purchase. I was going to wait until the end of the season, but was able to get a great deal on a k2 raygun. I know it's not top of the line, but I'm going to invest in some great bindings and boots with the extra case. I'll hopefully progress on this for the next couple of years, and then jump into a more advanced board.

Thanks for all of the help. This is such a great place to get first hand info.

P.


----------

